# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Ανεβασμα βιντεο στο σαιτ

## προκοπης

Καλησπέρα, είμαι νεος χομπιστας και κάποιας ηλικίας στη ζωή(προς θεου οχι γερος χιχιχιιχιχιιχιχχιιχ  ::   ::  )  και δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω βιντεο  απο τον υπολογιστή μου.  ::   ::  
 Φταίω;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Evie

Προκόπη καλημέρα! Τι κατάληξη έχει το βίντεο που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις;

_"Φταίει" μόνο αυτός που δεν προσπαθεί_.  ::

----------


## προκοπης

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου
το βίντεο ειναι τύπου:  Αρχείο AVI (.AVI)

----------


## Evie

Προκόπη μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το αρχείο σου.  ::

----------


## προκοπης

2 ημέρες προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω ενα βιντεακι εδώ με τον τραγουδιστή μου  38΄΄  δευτερολέπτων και δεν τα κατάφερα, ισως φταίει το δίκτυο ή η αγνοία μου! επιφυλάσσομαι για να το κάνω αργότερα οταν μάθω καλά πως γίνετε!  ::   ::

----------


## Evie

εμένα ανέβηκε κανονικά το avi Προκόπη! Δες σε παρακαλώ τη μέγεθος έχει το αρχείο και πες μου..   ::

----------


## προκοπης

και παλι ευχαριστω Ευη 
το μεγεθος ειναι:88,3 MB (92.693.100 byte)

----------


## Evie

Προκόπη δεν έχουμε βάλει όριο στα συνημμένα αλλά, όπως και να έχει, είναι μεγάλο το μέγεθος (είναι περίπου 20 τραγούδια mp3!)-έτσι, μπορεί η σύνδεση σου με τον εξυπηρετητή κάποια στιγμή να διακόπτει το ανέβασμα.

Για δοκίμασε όμως να το ανεβασεις στο youtube και αν το ενσωματώσεις εδώ...αν δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.   :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

"Έκοψα" τις τελευταίες 4 δημοσιεύσεις απο την ενότητα των συστάσεων και τις "κόλλησα" σε αυτό το θέμα, που ανοίχτηκε για τον ίδιο λόγο.

Τελικα πώς σου πάει το ανέβασμα;

----------


## marlene

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να ανοίξω νέο θέμα...Στην περίπτωση που, όπως στον Προκόπη, το βίντεο που θέλω να ανεβάσω είναι μεγάλο, έχετε μήπως να μου προτείνετε κάποιο πρόγραμμα ώστε να το επεξεργαστώ κ πχ. να το μικρύνω?

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω, και επειδή οι περισσότεροι που ξέρουν λείπουν διακοπές  ::  , στη θέση σου θα το ανέβαζα στο youtube και από εκεί στο φόρουμ! Αλλιώς, δεν έχω ιδέα αν και πώς μικραίνει!  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Marlene, δεν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κατευθείαν στο forum βίντεο. Μπορείς όμως πρώτα να το ανεβάσεις π.χ. στο youtube και ύστερα να τα βάλεις εδώ.

----------

